# Uber and Lyft drivers’ take-home pay plummets as gas prices soar (ARTICLE)



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

At this point, everybody might as well hang it up. We're driving at a loss for a company that doesn't give a you know what about us. They're not going to raise rates. They're just going to keep pocketing the money. 









Uber and Lyft drivers’ take-home pay plummets as gas prices soar


The U.S. national average price of gas is up more than 49 cents in the last week, the largest seven-day increase ever.




fortune.com


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ldriva said:


> At this point, everybody might as well hang it up. We're driving at a loss for a company that doesn't give a you know what about us. They're not going to raise rates. They're just going to keep pocketing the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gas prices doubling doesnt even
begin to plummet my earnings
10 gallons of gas @2.50=$25
10 gallons of gas @5= $50
If $25 is enough to plummet your earnings
You probably
shouldn't have been driving to begin with...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Gas prices doubling doesnt even
> begin to plummet my earnings
> 10 gallons of gas @2.50=$25
> 10 gallons of gas @5= $50
> ...


On a busy night I might use 15 gallons of gas over 8 hours and pull in 300-350 bucks before expenses LAST YEAR. This year I'll do the same and pull in 225 to 250. So I'm getting 75 bucks less in fares and incentives and paying an extra 20 to 30 for gas. That's $100 a night less, enough for me to stop or severely cut back on driving. A month of not driving and I'll have to reconsider whether I should even keep my Uber van or sell it.

And by the way, taking a $25 a night cut in pay is a lot even if all else is equal.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On a busy night I might use 15 gallons of gas over 8 hours and pull in 300-350 bucks before expenses LAST YEAR. This year I'll do the same and pull in 225 to 250. So I'm getting 75 bucks less in fares and incentives and paying an extra 20 to 30 for gas. That's $100 a night lcompariso
> gh for me to stop or severely cut back on driving. A month of not driving and I'll have to reconsider whether I should even keep my Uber van or sell it.
> 
> And by the way, taking a $25 a night cut in pay is a lot even if all else is equal.


I didnt mean to say it didnt hurt
But if you are making a comparison
idt you can use the slowdown of fares
and the price of gas for the example
Price of gas before and after would be fair
For me I'm making almost 2x the money 
as I could at a job I could get for
2x the amount of hours
So $20 more a day isnt a dealbreaker


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Plus ... $25 is only ... what? Five or six shuffles?
Easy peasy.

EVERYBODY pays.
Ass, grass or gas.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Gas prices doubling doesnt even
> begin to plummet my earnings
> 10 gallons of gas @2.50=$25
> 10 gallons of gas @5= $50
> ...


Suppose for that 10 gallons you drove 300 miles and made $200. That $25 is a drop of 1/8. That kinda blows.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

They'll keep pocketing the money until all they can pocket is air. There is a cure but you'll never get all onboard and it would only take a week of no driving. Have a nice day.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

One way or another, you’ll feel it


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I was considering driving again until I saw the recent hike in gas prices. However before this I still knew people that swore that they could easily make 4k or more a month net driving Uber X and whatever the Lift class is for Nissan Versas. True or hype?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On a busy night I might use 15 gallons of gas over 8 hours and pull in 300-350 bucks before expenses LAST YEAR. This year I'll do the same and pull in 225 to 250. So I'm getting 75 bucks less in fares and incentives and paying an extra 20 to 30 for gas. That's $100 a night less, enough for me to stop or severely cut back on driving. A month of not driving and I'll have to reconsider whether I should even keep my Uber van or sell it.
> 
> And by the way, taking a $25 a night cut in pay is a lot even if all else is equal.


It's just amazing that at this day in age you still have to explain that everyone's situation driving for Uber can be drastically different depending on the region. Even a simple $25 per day cut in pay losing $125 per week for fuel increases for a mother with children can be devasting driving in an heavily saturated area with a low per mile base rate and zero incentives. Please can we just stop the "I know how to be an expert profitable driver?" I will give them a cookie if they all just go away.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Suppose for that 10 gallons you drove 300 miles and made $200. That $25 is a drop of 1/8. That kinda blows.


That blows about 50% more than its affecting me
I never said i liked that kinda blow...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's not ALL about driving your Uber-car.
It can cost $1800 for a big rig trucker to fill up.
That affects EVERYthing.
Food, shelter, medicines ...everything.
Petroleum is in almost everything we use.
Flooring is almost all petrol. Building materials.

It's not only the $25 extra for a tank of gas. If that's all it was, we'd be ok.
It's the $2 for a pack of toilet paper, $3 extra for diapers, $1 a pound extra for lettuce and tomatoes, $6 for a new shirt, $4 extra for a pair of shoes, $15 extra for a steak. 
Think of how much petroleum it takes to build a car. And wonder why it costs $30k for a new one (or much more). 

I hired a local construction team to dig a four foot trench 120 feet. He charged the company I work for ... $10 a foot. Fuel, equipment depreciation, paying a man, government regulation and taxes ... his profit margin is less than $2 a foot. Six months ago he charged $8 with the same profit margin. 

Inflation is cruel, and its more than just a tank of gas.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

an extra $25 in gas would put me from $180 to $205 in expenses, meaning I have to increase my daily earnings from $400 to $430

That's a 6.25% increase


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

All of you who blow off the loss as minor, you’re the reason U/L won’t do anything, they know there’s enough ants who’ll take it dry


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> All of you who blow off the loss as minor, you’re the reason U/L won’t do anything, they know there’s enough ants who’ll take it dry


I'm not taking it dry, i'm taking it at 358% of base uberX rates.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Today it’s $25 increase, next week it’s $35, and as @UberBastid brought up, nationally, the fuel surcharge that trucking companies are charging (and so should we) is about 41%, the load I just finished had a $2,600 base rate and a 40% ($1,040) fuel surcharge plus a $400 driver standby charge. That $1,040 will pass along to consumers, three weeks ago, fuel surcharge was 28%. I just paid $4.92/gal for 110 gallons of diesel.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On a busy night I might use 15 gallons of gas over 8 hours and pull in 300-350 bucks before expenses LAST YEAR. This year I'll do the same and pull in 225 to 250. So I'm getting 75 bucks less in fares and incentives and paying an extra 20 to 30 for gas. That's $100 a night less, enough for me to stop or severely cut back on driving. A month of not driving and I'll have to reconsider whether I should even keep my Uber van or sell it.
> 
> And by the way, taking a $25 a night cut in pay is a lot even if all else is equal.


We have to buy silver


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

$25 extra for gas equals an extra hour of driving every day,


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

alibaba40 said:


> $25 extra for gas equals an extra hour of driving every day,


or 4 in Orlando.

3 times $7-10 an hour to cover the extra $25, and a 4th to cover your expenses for the first three.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Higher gas prices = fewer drivers = more surge = higher earnings.

At least it seems to work this way in Chicago. Maybe in smaller markets where it's never going to surge either way drivers are screwed. But really, you only need a small increase in surge to make up for a large increase in gas prices.

The peak demand surge in Chicago is still way higher, more widespread, and longer lasting than it ever was in 2017-2019.

A lot of ants who are crying about expensive gas in good markets are still in a "don't chase the surge" mindset, or they just don't want to drive where or when it surges.


----------



## Anonymous101 (Sep 9, 2019)

ldriva said:


> At this point, everybody might as well hang it up. We're driving at a loss for a company that doesn't give a you know what about us. They're not going to raise rates. They're just going to keep pocketing the money.
> 
> 
> Stevie The magic Unicorn said:
> ...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Plus ... $25 is only ... what? Five or six shuffles?
> Easy peasy.
> 
> EVERYBODY pays.
> Ass, grass or gas.


I've read this same basic concept of shuffling many times on this site and I've never bought into it, especially the "easy peasy" part.

If shuffling's so easy and lucrative, why restrict its use to high gas prices? Why not do it ALL the time?

The same question also applies to posters who claim that shuffling is an effective way to "get your money back" when Uber and Lyft fail to pay drivers for all their trips.

When Uber and Lyft fail to pay what they owe you, you're STILL out the original money no matter how many shuffles you do because if they had paid you correctly, you'd have the shuffle money AND Uber's payout.

In other words, a driver who's been cheated by Uber or Lyft has to invest additional time, money, and risk in the form of shuffling just to get what they should have already had if they'd been paid properly.

There's a brand new saying that's starting to go viral, "time is money".

Shuffling's not free.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> A lot of ants who are crying about expensive gas in good markets are still in a "don't chase the surge" mindset, or they just don't want to drive where or when it surges.


"Don't chase surge" isn't an ant tactic.

I remember reading all of the "don't chase surge" propaganda on sites like this when I was a new driver and it didn't take me long to realize that in most cases that "advice" was nothing more than an attempt by surge-guzzling drivers to steer other drivers away from their honey holes.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

The issue is that just like milk, wood and fuel, RideShare rates and income should go up too....


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

I have videos of me heading for or being in a "surge area" and being given calls away from the surge areas... Disgusting...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

John_in_NY said:


> I have videos of me heading for or being in a "surge area" and being given calls away from the surge areas... Disgusting...


As long as you got the $$
it doesnt make a diff where you go
As long as it doesnt waste
too much time picking it up
Dont chase surges that are
too far away for you to get
If you are in new york that might not
apply to your market though..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Shuffling's not free.


No.
Nothing is.
BUT, it's a hell of a lot cheaper than actually giving the ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

John_in_NY said:


> The issue is that just like milk, wood and fuel, RideShare rates and income should go up too....


The company that I work for just did a 10% increase in the prices they charge their customers. They cited 'increased costs' as the reason.
The next week I asked for a raise of 10%, I cited "increased costs' as the reason.
The boss quickly approved it.

.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm looking at my map right now and I see little busy gray areas but not a drop of red. Which means I'm not working now. We'll see how it is this weekend. I'll go out for the few busiest hours if it's red out, only take short trips so I stay in the surge and we'll see how it goes. I can't imagine it will be better than when gas was $2.50 a gallon instead of $4.20 but we'll see. My prediction is that I will make less than I was 3-5 weeks ago but we'll see. My market, we get some surge Fri and Sat night but not a lot at other times.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

mellorock said:


> We have to buy silver
> View attachment 647166


I prefer to stock up on lead


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

mellorock said:


> We have to buy silver
> View attachment 647166


Who would want these in thier home. Must melt down before bringing home. Those are bad luck


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> "Don't chase surge" isn't an ant tactic.
> 
> I remember reading all of the "don't chase surge" propaganda on sites like this when I was a new driver and it didn't take me long to realize that in most cases that "advice" was nothing more than an attempt by surge-guzzling drivers to steer other drivers away from their honey holes.


To this day. Chasing the higher cash has always been xtra cash.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> BUT, it's a hell of a lot cheaper than actually giving the ride.


Then why not shuffle all day?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Then why not shuffle all day?


Don't be obtuse.
You know why.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Can't keep up with Idiot king ...








Uber drivers are quitting due to high gas prices


With gas prices soaring, Uber drivers are walking away from their jobs because they say they aren’t making much of a profit.




www.newschannel10.com


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> EVERYBODY pays.
> Ass, grass or gas.


Nobody rides for free!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> Who would want these in thier home. Must melt down before bringing home. Those are bad luck


If they sold em for $20 an oz, I'd buy em.


----------



## jetes1998 (Oct 20, 2016)

In my region up until last fall the per mile charge was only $.57. It went up to .96 per mile . That more than accounts for the increase in gas prices. Plus , we now have upftont fares, and during busy times can pick and choose from the listed rides that become available. Just dont like that it favors shorter trips and decreases earnings on longer ones


----------



## jetes1998 (Oct 20, 2016)

John_in_NY said:


> I have videos of me heading for or being in a "surge area" and being given calls away from the surge areas... Disgusting...


Youve been on the road long enough to know not to worry about acceptance rate.. CHOOSE your rides wisely.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jetes1998 said:


> In my region up until last fall the per mile charge was only $.57. It went up to .96 per mile . That more than accounts for the increase in gas prices. Plus , we now have upftont fares, and during busy times can pick and choose from the listed rides that become available. Just dont like that it favors shorter trips and decreases earnings on longer ones


I don't know what region you are in (thought it was RDU like me) but we haven't seen more than a couple of pennies of increase while they broke the sticky surge at the same time. I have no idea where you are seeing 96 cents a mile. Up until 2 weeks ago I got 61 cents a mile for X and 94 cents for XL (and I was in the 80% club). Now, it is irrelevant with the up front pricing, we are still getting peanuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Where is your head ?🤣
People are quitting Uber , man . 😂😭👎


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I proudly stand ready to stand guard until the forum closes and to entertain the media who flock to the forums looking for answers.


“Well folks the drivers all up and quit because when gas prices increased $25-40 a day in costs Uber gave us $7-9 extra and said they had our back.”


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

LMAO Delusional PR foo ..

You drive just like us for real then tell us .

Can you really live with that earnings you drive all day ? In L.A. CA to live comfortably everyone needs to make $2500 a week. 

Whats that clown Trump always
says at his TV show apprentice ?
Yeah ...

"YOU ARE FIRED !!🤡 "


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

LMAO Delusional PR Foo .
UBER ? We, Drivers are literally firing you ... It's Effective immediately. 
"YOU ARE FIRED 🔥"


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've read this same basic concept of shuffling many times on this site and I've never bought into it, especially the "easy peasy" part.
> 
> If shuffling's so easy and lucrative, why restrict its use to high gas prices? Why not do it ALL the time?
> 
> ...


I like the shuffling Kevin Bacon did in Footloose


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Heck , stupid drivers hasn't put this reality into considerations...

" UBER does manipulates trip requests and match ups all the time ."

They want you to keep driving and making thier revenues and keep losing your money . They already know how to collect new dumb drivers to lose thier money . As long as they shows a few great examples of great earners stories/ screenshots on SNS or YouTube channels then many other stupid drivers will keep driving to lose more money for them ...

Pathetic .

That's why Many drivers are interested into doing Shuffling or whatever you guys are calling it. 

When you can't even make sufficient sustainable earnings by doing right way then, that system is actually promoting cheatings. 
So as Pax's false report to get next time free ride/ discount voucher . 
Overall ,the way system laid out encouraging them to make a false reports .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Don't be obtuse.
> You know why.


And the reason is?


----------



## Scottyboy1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Merc49 said:


> They'll keep pocketing the money until all they can pocket is air. There is a cure but you'll never get all onboard and it would only take a week of no driving. Have a nice day.


Whats troinking is that the PASSENGERS are paying for the chicken feed they’re throwing at us, and UBER is SOOO proud of this change we get FROM passengers. 

Looking at it another way, driver costs have doubled, Passenger costs have gone up and Uber is just acting like it’s nothing to worry about. It’s funny how they send you stupid tips to improve your “performance“ but I cannot get a support person beyond a Croatia Boiler room mentality to help me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> At this point, everybody might as well hang it up. We're driving at a loss for a company that doesn't give a you know what about us. They're not going to raise rates. They're just going to keep pocketing the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever they zig you have to zag.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Scottyboy1 said:


> Whats troinking is that the PASSENGERS are paying for the chicken feed they’re throwing at us, and UBER is SOOO proud of this change we get FROM passengers.
> 
> Looking at it another way, driver costs have doubled, Passenger costs have gone up and Uber is just acting like it’s nothing to worry about. It’s funny how they send you stupid tips to improve your “performance“ but I cannot get a support person beyond a Croatia Boiler room mentality to help me.


Loved your last sentence about the Croatia Boiler Room lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Loved your last sentence about the Croatia Boiler Room lol


Is that mean You do agrees that UBER management teams were indeed conducting Exploitations and mismanagements over drivers ?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I've read this same basic concept of shuffling many times on this site and I've never bought into it, especially the "easy peasy" part.
> 
> If shuffling's so easy and lucrative, why restrict its use to high gas prices? Why not do it ALL the time?
> 
> ...


Your math makes much more sense than most of these easy peasy numbers being thrown around.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Heck , stupid drivers hasn't put this reality into considerations...
> 
> " UBER does manipulates trip requests and match ups all the time ."
> 
> ...


If we truly knew how advanced these algorithms are we probably wouldn't sleep at night. No different than targeted ads from cookie trackers on the internet. You can best believe Uber knows what every driver needs to earn on an average weekly basis to pay their bills based on algorithm patterns collected over time. As soon as a driver gets close to that goal it can easily be manipulated to keep you on the road as long as needed.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> You can best believe Uber knows what every driver needs to earn on an average weekly basis to pay their bills based on algorithm patterns collected over time.


If Uber really knows what I need to earn to pay my bills, then I can say for sure they have no concern about helping me pay them!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> If Uber really knows what I need to earn to pay my bills, then I can say for sure they have no concern about helping me pay them!


Ok you got me on that one. Pretty hilarious response but I'm sure you get the point. Just in case for those that did not... Most drivers set a daily or weekly goal to hit on average. It's not rocket science, if your monthly expenses are $2,000 and you do this full time your goal will be roughly $500 per week. The algorithm will notice that you usually stop driving or decrease your drive time once that goal is reached. If it needs you out there during certain times it will starve you during your preferred times in hopes that you keep chasing your goal. If your buried in debt then ride-share is not the gig for you. 😁


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Uber does not want drivers to "lose" money. They are not out to get us. They don't have anything to gain by not retaining drivers but everything to lose. They are trying to make profit like everyone is. Companies and individuals are both suffering from inflation and a weak economy. From what I can tell they are treating drivers better than when I started 5+ years ago. I personally think they are trying to sink the pink(competition) by offering more information at request time and better pay in many cases.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Your post is delusional and/or dishonest from the first sentence to the last sentence.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> If we truly knew how advanced these algorithms are we probably wouldn't sleep at night. No different than targeted ads from cookie trackers on the internet. You can best believe Uber knows what every driver needs to earn on an average weekly basis to pay their bills based on algorithm patterns collected over time. As soon as a driver gets close to that goal it can easily be manipulated to keep you on the road as long as needed.


As I've pointed out on multiple occasions, Travis Kalanick, the slimebag who co-founded Uber and built it from the ground up in his own immoral image said his original career goal was to be a spy, and by sheer coincidence he built Uber into one of the largest spy organizations in the world. They even tried to spy on the government (Operation Greyball).

You can bet your booties they track virtually EVERYTHING.

Any info you give them, intentionally or unintentionally is fair game for them to use for future reference.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Uber does not want drivers to "lose" money. They are not out to get us. They don't have anything to gain by not retaining drivers but everything to lose. They are trying to make profit like everyone is. Companies and individuals are both suffering from inflation and a weak economy. From what I can tell they are treating drivers better than when I started 5+ years ago. I personally think they are trying to sink the pink(competition) by offering more information at request time and better pay in many cases.


LMAO 😂 that's good to know your account are still being protected ...
But soon or later theyll put you behind back burner...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> As I've pointed out on multiple occasions, Travis Kalanick, the slimebag who co-founded Uber and built it from the ground up in his own immoral image said his original career goal was to be a spy, and by sheer coincidence he built Uber into one of the largest spy organizations in the world. They even tried to spy on the government (Operation Greyball).
> 
> You can bet your booties they track virtually EVERYTHING.
> 
> Any info you give them, intentionally or unintentionally is fair game for them to use for future reference.


I believe Mr Travis K is an Russian descend and he took this whole original " Uber" idea from one another Russian guy wasn't he? 🤔 
Then Travis K and Garrett Camp brought it's idea to investors and got go sign on it. Put themselves as Founders .
funny thing is that Recently , Uber supposed to got stolen both riders and drivers personal informations to third entity ...to some so called " team of hackers"? And paid so called " Ransome" Interesting .. 🤔

Its also happened with Facebook too so coincidentally around same time .lol 😆
And now , UBER's major biggest investor is an Russian oligarchs , right ? Besides those rich middle eastern Arabs . And Former major stock holder of Uber was "Soft bank " oh by the way soft bank's founder isn't a Japanese . He is N.Korean .
Remember the guy who pledge billions of money for U.S. ? And people called him Krazy ? 😂 He is really good friends with former president Trump or some sort ? Yeah that's the guy.... Mr.Song or whoever that was ... 
I've heard from an little bird that prior to investment move of this Russian oligarch had asked UBER that if they can promote to put East European Russian employees to UBER management positions then He'll agree to put his investment for Uber.... Sounds like some kind of injection move to my mind..
Its also very interesting to know that head of Uber is an " Iranian " guy ? And an major investor player is "Russian" oligarch ? and " Chinese" over sea techs ? And U.S. management teams are consisted with Jewish Americans and N.Korean decent Americans ? Very "monotone" colored but very colorful with one common denomination international team they've got there ... 🤔
So , Russian, East Euro Russians, Chinese , East European Jewish ,　Iran, N.Korean.... What's missing ? Cubans ? 🤔😂😒


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

ldriva said:


> At this point, everybody might as well hang it up. We're driving at a loss for a company that doesn't give a you know what about us. They're not going to raise rates. They're just going to keep pocketing the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If Uber changed the algorithm formula sub- contractor wage rate to ($30.00) an hour labor and ($.60) a mile port to port vehicle and kept the same fixed revenues annualized as apposed to margin or mark-up on cost. 

I wonder how this looks?

comments from


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> I believe Mr Travis K is an Russian descend and he took this whole original " Uber" idea from one another Russian guy wasn't he? 🤔
> Then Travis K and Garrett Camp brought it's idea to investors and got go sign on it. Put themselves as Founders .
> funny thing is that Recently , Uber supposed to got stolen both riders and drivers personal informations to third entity ...to some so called " team of hackers"? And paid so called " Ransome" Interesting .. 🤔
> 
> ...


Uber does not need you.
You need them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm laughing all the way to the bank in orlando over this.

But when I can make an extra $100 a day because uber/lyft are disappearing is it really a problem if i'm paying an extra $30 a day for gasoline?

Supply and demand can do wonky things sometimes. I think it might have something to do with the extra $1.87 a mile i get versus uberX and the fact that i'm paying the cab company a flat rate and not a portion of my fares.












Seriously thou i think it's telling that the cab drivers are experiencing a boom economically here at a time where there's record high gas prices thanks to uber math causing their own business to implode.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm laughing all the way to the bank in orlando over this.
> 
> But when I can make an extra $100 a day because uber/lyft are disappearing is it really a problem if i'm paying an extra $30 a day for gasoline?
> 
> ...


LoL extra $100-$30 = $70 ?

That's great. You must be the " Back to the future " Uber Driver .
I can see what years you are in right now. And Ditto to Uber self implode . LMAO 🤣👍 Because they are that!! DUMB !!! 📢


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

TM6.5 said:


> Uber does not need you.
> You need them.


Naw not really . In fact I ain't driving with Uber no longer. Enough said. LMAO 🤣 

Kiss my hairy crap dangling arse is this. 

Have you ever driven Maybach? And look at shady Uber Black drivers ? That's whare I am .
Have a nice day, catfish liars. People like you sickens all of better human beings .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> LoL extra $100-$30 = $70 ?
> 
> That's great. You must be the " Back to the future " Uber Driver .
> I can see what years you are in right now. And Ditto to Uber self implode . LMAO 🤣👍 Because they are that!! DUMB !!! 📢


$100-30=$70 is how I do the math as well.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

I am SICK of drivers, journalists, and reporters telling this lie! It is NOT primarily because of gas prices but because Uber and Lyft keep stepping on our necks with their steel toe boot by continuously slashing fares and capping/stifling surges. As long as we keep perpetuating the lies, Uber and Lyft will continue to hide the magnitude of their evil deeds behind the great gas crisis. Even drivers with hybrids are feeling the difference in profits. So, please let us tell the whole story and stop enabling Lyft and Uber. Else, you are part of the problem!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well yes and no.

Gas prices are the _straw that broke the Camel's back_, nothing more nothing less. All the other abuses lead to this situation.

For instance In orlando The taxi drivers are surviving the gas prices while the uber drivers arn't.

And i'm still an independent contractor, and I still pay for gasoline out of my own pocket, yet the gas prices havn't hurt me because I don't have 50 tons of straw on my back.

If anything the increased business from the uber/lyft drivers disappearing has helped.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> On a busy night I might use 15 gallons of gas over 8 hours and pull in 300-350 bucks before expenses LAST YEAR. This year I'll do the same and pull in 225 to 250. So I'm getting 75 bucks less in fares and incentives and paying an extra 20 to 30 for gas. That's $100 a night less, enough for me to stop or severely cut back on driving. A month of not driving and I'll have to reconsider whether I should even keep my Uber van or sell it.
> 
> And by the way, taking a $25 a night cut in pay is a lot even if all else is equal.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Business models have changed.
But it's not just rideshare all self employed are getting wacked.
Diesel is worse.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

I think you have to consider what you are making today compared to another job you would do in place of driving, today (not the past). Driving profits change every day. My profits seemed to go down a month ago but with less drivers and events there are more surges; therefore I can go out and make more these past couple of weeks. The driving is just like the stock market (up and down - and it going up and down there are different bonuses and surge benefits). A person can make it work for themselves according to their circumstances. 

As for me, I do not consider what Uber keeps; I have no control of that. It is pointless to get angry at a Lyft or Uber company or even worry with what they get.

I only think of myself as a self-employed driver with my own little business getting riders by using an App. Sure, there are a few guidelines and that’s understandable. When thinking about gas prices going up and how much I pay for gas (avg $55 a day) it’s cringe worthy but I have to remember there’s higher surging, bonus per rides going on, tips from riders that care, etc. I look at the big picture as much as the little stuff.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Driving profits change every day. My profits seemed to go down a month ago but with less drivers and events there are more surges; therefore I can go out and make more these past couple of weeks. The driving is just like the stock market (up and down - and it going up and down there are different bonuses and surge benefits).


This. It's up down and all over the place. I keep a spreadsheet with running averages. You have to play it for the averages. I've made $0/hr and I've made $50/hr and everything in between. But I'm happy with the long term average so that's what I think in terms of. I do watch it to see if it goes up or down though... but it seems to remain fairly constant (long term like over a year or more).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Business models have changed.
> But it's not just rideshare all self employed are getting wacked.
> Diesel is worse.


And, its not just 'self employed. It is everybody that is not in the elite 2%.
I personally know of one instance where someone at my company had to quit because he commutes from 45 min away, and can't afford the gas to get here any more.
This is a universally applied pain.

But ... hey ... WE VOTED FOR THIS.

.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I think you have to consider what you are making today compared to another job you would do in place of driving, today (not the past). Driving profits change every day. My profits seemed to go down a month ago but with less drivers and events there are more surges; therefore I can go out and make more these past couple of weeks. The driving is just like the stock market (up and down - and it going up and down there are different bonuses and surge benefits). A person can make it work for themselves according to their circumstances.
> 
> As for me, I do not consider what Uber keeps; I have no control of that. It is pointless to get angry at a Lyft or Uber company or even worry with what they get.
> 
> I only think of myself as a self-employed driver with my own little business getting riders by using an App. Sure, there are a few guidelines and that’s understandable. When thinking about gas prices going up and how much I pay for gas (avg $55 a day) it’s cringe worthy but I have to remember there’s higher surging, bonus per rides going on, tips from riders that care, etc. I look at the big picture as much as the little stuff.


Agree 100% !!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And, its not just 'self employed. It is everybody that is not in the elite 2%.
> I personally know of one instance where someone at my company had to quit because he commutes from 45 min away, and can't afford the gas to get here any more.
> This is a universally applied pain.
> 
> ...


A big red bullseye was put on fossil fuels on inauguration day.
I put all my profile into energy as a way to hedge.
It was so crystal clear that this would happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> A big red bullseye was put on fossil fuels on inauguration day.
> I put all my profile into energy as a way to hedge.
> It was so crystal clear that this would happen.


Oh, it was before inauguration day ... it was part of his basement campaign.

So far ... the last two people we have put in the White House have done exactly what they promised they'd do.
Say what you want about Trump - but he TOLD you that he'd increase jobs, and pay. He TOLD you he'd defend the border. He TOLD you he'd reduce gov't interference and taxes ... and he did it.
Joe did the same thing. He TOLD you he'd shut down energy production and ruin our economy ... and he did it.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> And, its not just 'self employed. It is everybody that is not in the elite 2%.
> I personally know of one instance where someone at my company had to quit because he commutes from 45 min away, and can't afford the gas to get here any more.
> This is a universally applied pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> LoL extra $100-$30 = $70 ?
> 
> That's great. You must be the " Back to the future " Uber Driver .
> I can see what years you are in right now. And Ditto to Uber self implode . LMAO 🤣👍 Because they are that!! DUMB !!! 📢


How are they “dumb”? How is it that because cab drivers make more, the Uber company isn’t?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

John_in_NY said:


> The issue is that just like milk, wood and fuel, RideShare rates and income should go up too....


There is nothing crazy about your logic at all it's just that Uber doesn't give a damn. The price of everything has gone up due to rising gas prices. Funny thing is even Uber has increased rates for riders to increase their profits but moronically they choose not to share it with the very people they depend on to generate the revenue in the first place. You can't make this stuff up. They truly need to go bankrupt and be bought out by a competent company.


----------



## alibaba40 (Mar 7, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Gas prices doubling doesnt even
> begin to plummet my earnings
> 10 gallons of gas @2.50=$25
> 10 gallons of gas @5= $50
> ...


A reduction of $25 per day means a reduction in income of $550-650 a month (if full-time). At the same time, uber/lyft has also significantly reduced bonuses. The monthly income is probably reduced by more than $1,000. This is, of course, a slump in wages.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

alibaba40 said:


> A reduction of $25 per day means a reduction in income of $550-650 a month (if full-time). At the same time, uber/lyft has also significantly reduced bonuses. The monthly income is probably reduced by more than $1,000. This is, of course, a slump in wages.


Well yea it's less money it's all relative to 
how much you are making was my point. 
Fuel was running at about 10% of my income 
and even now at sometimes even 20%
I would still stop short of saying plummeted. 
What it did do was stop gas guzzling cars 
from driving but affected surges too


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well yea it's less money it's all relative to
> how much you are making was my point.
> Fuel was running at about 10% of my income
> and even now at sometimes even 20%
> ...


The new mileage write off rate has increased to 62.5 cents per mile. This is where you’ll see an increase in pay (somewhat) to help.









IRS Increases Mileage Rate to 62.5 Cents Per Mile for Remainder of 2022


For the final 6 months of 2022, the standard mileage rate for business travel will be 62.5 cents per mile, up 4 cents from the rate effective at the start of the year. The new rate for deductible medical or moving expenses (available for active-duty ...




www.cpapracticeadvisor.com


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ZippityDoDa said:


> The new mileage write off rate has increased to 62.5 cents per mile. This is where you’ll see an increase in pay (somewhat) to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's tiny, here's why. Lets say I drive 10K miles. At the old rate (.56?) I would get a $5600 reduction in income. If my tax rate was 20% I would save at most 34% of that because of income tax and SS = $1904 saved.
Now, the rate goes up to .625 per mile so I get a $6250 reduction in income which = $2125 saved. 

$221 saved in taxes per 10K miles. At the same time I would have purchased 400 gallons of gas (assuming 25mpg) paying $2.50 a gallon more than I did before all this mess started. 

So I'm paying an extra $1000 for gas and getting back an extra $221 on my taxes. Even with the .55 a trip surcharge I'm still well behind.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's tiny, here's why. Lets say I drive 10K miles. At the old rate (.56?) I would get a $5600 reduction in income. If my tax rate was 20% I would save at most 34% of that because of income tax and SS = $1904 saved.
> Now, the rate goes up to .625 per mile so I get a $6250 reduction in income which = $2125 saved.
> 
> $221 saved in taxes per 10K miles. At the same time I would have purchased 400 gallons of gas (assuming 25mpg) paying $2.50 a gallon more than I did before all this mess started.
> ...


Did I say “somewhat”?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's tiny, here's why. Lets say I drive 10K miles. At the old rate (.56?) I would get a $5600 reduction in income. If my tax rate was 20% I would save at most 34% of that because of income tax and SS = $1904 saved.
> Now, the rate goes up to .625 per mile so I get a $6250 reduction in income which = $2125 saved.
> 
> $221 saved in taxes per 10K miles. At the same time I would have purchased 400 gallons of gas (assuming 25mpg) paying $2.50 a gallon more than I did before all this mess started.
> ...


Still further ahead than Orlando.

An increase in the standard mileage rate only further increased the odds of an audit as the taxable profit of uber drivers gets farther from zero.

In fact in reduces uber driver's elgibility to get health insurance from obamacare.

Unless you're disabled or have children you can't get medicaid here, you actually have to make at least $12,000 to be eligible for obamacare. Less than that and you arn't.

And uber driver will never be eligible for Obamacare if they don't cheat their taxes and reduce their expenses a substantial amount.


----------

